# Coffeehit



## RDW (Aug 26, 2010)

Wide selection of pro-quality equipment. Placed a small order in 2009 and it was dispatched within 2 days, item as described.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Bought several small items from here - always good prompt service and good prices.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I also have purchased several items, the latest being a rattleware milk jug and a small tamping mat, a speedy service and I agree about the good prices.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have bought a number of small items from them. Very speedy delivery and well priced.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Bought my grinder from them and prompt delivery 5*


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I purchased my ACF cups from them - great advice on the telephone and excellent service - would recommend.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Ordered a few small bits - prompt delivery, everything as shown on the site, good prices; all in all, very happy and would use them again.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

got shurflo pump from CoffeeHit - they were extremely helpful and delivery was prompt. Would definitely use them again!


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought a blank backflushing disc, a milk steaming jug and a couple of espresso shot glasses from Coffee Hit. They arrived promptly and well packaged.

The backflushing disc was slightly damaged, but nothing which afftects it's functionality, so haven't bothered to do anything about it.

Overall, Recommended.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Early days i know and i'm sure ive just been unlucky, but i can't say my initial dealings with them have been to good. Ive been trying to get some stock information from them for the last week and a bit and have not been able to get hold of them via the telephone (3-4 calls @ various times) and havn't had any response to any email messages sent via their online messge form, i've even tried via twitter.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

That is strange - give them another chance as usually their customer service is very good.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

sandykt said:


> That is strange - give them another chance as usually their customer service is very good.


Sadly didn't get vastly better. Eventually paced an order including what they had listed as a Reg Barber tamper with a Ripple Curve base. When it arrived it was a plain flat ripple and it seems the description was incorrectly entered and misled a number of people into thinking this was a C-ripple base.

They agreed to exchange it but it took another email and a couple of calls before they agreed to cover the return postage for what I believe was their mistake. Sadly at no point was an apology offered.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Just to give another thumbs-up to CoffeeHit. I ordered a custom Reg Barber from them when they had the special offer on a couple of months ago. I'd been about to order one direct from RB direct, and the CH offer saved me a considerable sum.

Delivery took a little longer than it would have done direct from RB, but it was worth the wait, and Paul kept me informed of progress and anticipated delivery date. When it arrived it had come from RB with a Flat Ripple instead of a C-Ripple base. When I contacted Paul he told me that they had just sent them out as received from RB without checking against the original order. He immediately arranged for RB to Air Mail the correct base over. No hassle over return postage for getting the incorrect base back to CH.

Sorry that you've had a bad experience Pendragoncs - I suppose that it's the exception that proves the rule.Personally I wouldn't want anyone to be put off from using CH, as I've always had good service from them.


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm in exactly the same position as Pendragoncs. I decided to keep the flat ripple (i did request it was changed on the site, which was done immediately). I didn't have an issue with the service but it would have been nice if they had at least offered to swap it out.


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just received my RB C-Ripple tamper from here. Quick service and good communication. Excellent.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Thumbs up. Small order placed Thursday night, arrived Saturday.


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

Another thumbs up. Ordered a Vario grinder at 8pm on a Thursday night in Jan 2012 with an expected delivery date of 2-3 weeks. Got an email the next morning by 10am saying that it had been dispatched and it arrived on the Monday.

Excellent service.

I could have saved £5 or so with someone else but went with CoffeeHit due to the generally good feedback on these forums. I was not disappointed.


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

Ordered Grindenstein Knock box, Tamping mat, and blanking disk, combined postage of £3.50, and arrived wihin 2 days. Can't fault there prices, service and shipping speed.

Lynn


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I also have bought several small items from here - always good prompt service and good prices.


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

:good:Kudos to Coffeehit, who delivered my red splat tamping mat and tamp stand inside of 36 hours, far surpassing their quoted delivery of 2-5 working days. well done to them, and thanks for the discount too...


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

I'd like to ask for a new subscriber discount from Coffeehit, but I don't know how to personal message them, as the member search does not find "coffeehit", so how do I ask?

Kindly advise?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Drusy

Only current discount I'm aware of is using code: FIVEOFF (£5 discount on orders over £50 excluding vat).


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Often if you browse on the coffehit site and then go to close it, a discount code pops up.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

In other words @Drusy - there is no special deal for Forum members - even the recent discount on the Brewista scales was open to anyone that either knew about it or went on the site to buy some at the right time to pick up the discount (and that was well signposted on here).


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Often if you browse on the coffehit site and then go to close it, a discount code pops up.


That code used to be 10% off using code: 10OFFCOFFEEHIT but has now been changed to £5 off a £50 excluding cat spend using code: FIVEOFF.


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

Another thumbs up for Coffeehit. Ordered 3 cups from them 4pm, they were dispatched 50 minutes later and arrived a day and half later. One was broken in transit, email sent explaining. Prompt reply saying replacement on its way. Nice service.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Andy_C said:


> Another thumbs up for Coffeehit. Ordered 3 cups from them 4pm, they were dispatched 50 minutes later and arrived a day and half later. One was broken in transit, email sent explaining. Prompt reply saying replacement on its way. Nice service.


Their service is top quality but their website is prone to cocking up

Their mobile site on ipad and iphone is poor too

If you want to see the pop up for discount i would suggest deleting your cookies from your browser


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

They also upgraded my shipping option free of charge (ordered first class, got it as 24 or 48 hours delivery). Great guys.


----------



## baileyt (Jan 31, 2016)

Always had great experience with these guys. Bought some mazzer burrs online and arranged to collect. Went to what I found out was their old premesis to collect, and had my phone knicked on the way. Emailed to suggest they should change their location details on their google business page and went through the sorry tale, they posted the burrs to me, 'next day' for free!! Very pleased with that outcome and made me a commited customer for the foreseeable.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

One more happy customer. I bought a 3-cup Chemex, lid and filters from them a few days ago, and as I paid more than £50 for the lot, I got free shipping and the FIVEOFF discount. One lesson though: the £5 discount applies to the cost of the items less VAT, and as the prices are listed with VAT included, you have to subtract the amount shown when you check out to make sure you are above the £50 limit on untaxed prices. Otherwise the discount coupon won't work. As in all my previous dealings with them, everything arrived quickly and in perfect condition. I am also pleased with their ever-expanding line of accessories, which includes a good selection of quality items such as IMS baskets and Ancap cups.

Matt


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Excellent customer service from coffee hit

A really helpful post sale attitude

Much appreciated


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

Another happy Coffeehit customer. I bought a Brewista SmartPour Kettle with Temperature Gauge in April which developed a fault a couple of weeks ago (only registering 80c when water was boiling). One email later replacement lid and temperature gauge in the post. Arrived next day wrapped in a Coffeehit tote bag. Nice gesture.


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

A big thumbs up to Coffee Hit from me.

Bought a grinder last year (no prizes for guessing which) that unfortunately didn't last long before issues arose. The issue being it bricked.

Despite long delays on my side with communication and returning the grinder they recently gave me a no quibble full refund on the faulty item.

Top notch.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Great experience with CoffeeHit today. Took delivery of a Hario V60 glass server, which I purchased at a heavily discounted price via Coffeehit's eBay. The server arrived broken so I took a photo and sent an email asking for a replacement if possible. Another server has been dispatched via next day delivery with an apology. From receipt of the server to a replacement being sent and a tracking number being emailed to me was SIX MINUTES! How good is that?! I've used Coffeehit a few times in the past, always been really great, so happy to have another positive experience.


----------



## alecmuffett (Jan 13, 2019)

Another happy CoffeeHit purchaser: I bought a Baratza Virtuoso from them, but after ~9 months it packed up (poor wiring, arcing on the terminals to the motors)

Sent a full report + pictures to them, half expecting some procedural nightmare, but a shipping-paid box turned up next working day, and it was back with replaced internals within the week.

I was impressed, much less stressful than I feared.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Used coffeehit a couple of times for smaller items/accessories, quick to reply and ship. Would be very happy to use again and no doubt will.


----------



## Mattjkilo (Apr 13, 2019)

I picked up a Barazta Forte yesterday; I asked if they had some old beans round and they threw my several kilos. Whilst roasted a couple months back it still taste outstanding (considering!).


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Just felt the need to recognise good service where offered especially in these current circumstances.

After a couple of hiccups that were to be fair not CoffeeHit's direct issue more to do with their supplier sending substitutes..Paul stepped in and after some emails back & forth plus a photo, correct fitting sent along with a couple of other items inc a diner mug by way of apology.

They and Paul genuinely turned what was becoming more than a little frustrating into something that reminds you is more about the service when things don't go right as well as well as how a company performs their ordinary service.

As one of the advertisers on this forum, was as pleased to use them as now am in highlighting a positive outcome.

John


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

Ordered a Brewista kettle , that was delivered quickly , but had a few marks on it , looking like it had been used and re-boxed , sent an email off in the late evening , they replied immediately next morning with an apology and offered to get the kettle picked up next day and a replacement sent out , told them that would be fine.

I then got an email again saying the kettle i had ordered was out of stock and was offered a more expensive one instead , so all in , absolutely delighted with the service and will definitely use Coffee Hit again.


----------



## jamielee (Jan 11, 2021)

Yeah big thumbs up from me too. Bought my Sette 270wi from CH. Arrived in two days despite lockdown/covid chaos.

I have noticed stuff sells out quick, and re-stocking isn't all that quick. But decent customer service, so I am sure they will answer stock related questions.

J


----------

